# Three more doggies to groom



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Ever since I groomed my boyfriends dog his mom has been telling everyone about me and got me three more dogs to groom (all shih tzus), without me knowing until I got a few phone calls today. People loved her dogs cut and wanted my number. I was quite surprised, I just clipped and scissored away hoping it would turn out like the picture I had in my head. It's a lot of fun and good practice. Since I charge very little they don't mind me experimenting on their dogs knowing I'm an amateur. Two are stopping by Thursday so I'll post some pictures 

I know some of you are groomers...how did you start your grooming career?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats so exciting Michelle!! 
I'm not a groomer, but I think you're on the right track at going about this!! Everything is word of mouth, so if you're impressing someone you'll be impressing everyone soon enough!

I can't wait to see the clips :]]


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, I'm jealous! I wish I had some pups who I could groom. There is one woman with two standards at the dog park who LOVES Desmond's haircuts and wants me to groom her two dogs, but I had to refuse lol. It's a shame! They are pretty cute, but I don't have the proper space or equipment to groom & I don't want to put her dogs in jeopardy. I would LOVE it if I had a shih friend who I could groom! I have never done a drop coated dog... sooo want to practice! 

Did you finish the grooms? I'd love to see pics!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I started a new thread if you want to see the befores and afters

http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/13553-grooming-transformation.html#post169755


----------

